# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Tiled shower flooring ?

## Draperhys

Hey boys
good work with all the help ya give out.. 
now i hoping some one here here can answer a quick question for me I'm redoing my bathroom room on a double story and I'm putting in a tiled shower I have cut my joist down an added extra ones but the only thing I'm curious about is do I have to have screed to create the fall ? I'm using a linear grate so it's only falling in one direction so I was hoping I could just use scyon flooring and put the full on the joist so then I won't need screed is this possible?

----------


## peejay

Draperhys, second story ? Tiled base ?  I have found that things move and I prefer to put in a solid pre formed base with tiled walls.  No corners and no leak.  Just my experience from having a couple of rentals in the GC where there have been numerous shower base “repairs” until we put in a solid base.  My 2 bobs worth.

----------

